# doppio server

## rota

CIao ragazzi  :Laughing:  ,

qualcuno sa dirmi come fare per creare un doppio server??ossia quando uno si fema parte l'altro ecc..

----------

## .:chrome:.

cosa vuol dire esattamente doppio server?

forse vuoi un cluster HA. prova a cercare in giro documentazione per i "cluster HA", credo che sia quello che cerchi, se ho capito bene

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

A grandi linee prepari due server identici e, quando si fema uno, lo spegni e accendi l'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

Il resto sono i vari sistemi per fare la cosa in automatico. Google e la keyword "high availability" potrebbero esseri di aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

m..io volevo che il secondo server si attivasse senzza che nessuno ci meteva le mani ....mi spiegho ..quando uno si ferma automaticamente l'altro si sostituisce senzza che nessuno se ne accorga....  :Embarassed: 

ok se ho capito bene devo attivare un sistema di high availability che monitorizza costantemente lo stato dei servizi su entrambi i nodi. In caso di caduta di uno dei server

----------

## .:chrome:.

conviene che rimangano sempre accesi entrambi no? e che si dividano le richieste.

se uno si ferma, l'altro se le accolla tutte

----------

## comio

 *rota wrote:*   

> m..io volevo che il secondo server si attivasse senzza che nessuno ci meteva le mani ....mi spiegho ..quando uno si ferma automaticamente l'altro si sostituisce senzza che nessuno se ne accorga.... 
> 
> ok se ho capito bene devo attivare un sistema di high availability che monitorizza costantemente lo stato dei servizi su entrambi i nodi. In caso di caduta di uno dei server

 

dipende dal servizio, da come implementi il fs. Non è una cosa da domandina da forum con risposta preconfezionata. Bisogna lavorarci un po' in base alle necessità (una cosa è fare un HA per apache, una cosa è per un router, un'altra ancora è per un File system).

Descrivi meglio cosa vuoi fare... magari riusciamo a darti qualche link...

ciao

----------

## rota

azzo...che casino sto cliente ma fatto diventare scemo...  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

er sistemista vecchio non glia lasciato documentato niente...e manco le passwd di root...

non so che tipo di servizzi sono attivati ecc...

senza contare che devo lasciare come sta è devo solo amministrarlo è fargli qualche modifica...

comunque mo il probblema è che devo recuperare la passwd di root...è qua cè un probblema...sto server deve rimanere attivo 24h su 24h...anche se poi so riuscito a convincere il titolare che si doveva riavviare perche cosi che io possa provare con una shcell non protetta col commando

linux init=/bin/sh rw

per lilo ..

invece per grub basta premere il tasto E è digitare:

init=/bin/sh rw

vabuo dovrebbe essere facile recuperare la passw se non fosse che probabilemte er vecchio sistemista ha messo una passwd all bios ho all boot  loder...

se cio dovesse capitare che faccio???

PS..non posso usare i floppy  ne i cd....pero posso usare la porta usb...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Non puoi contattare il vecchio sistemista?

----------

## gutter

Scusa ma il problema non era un server in HA   :Question: 

----------

## rota

si si ..ma se prima non acedo a quello vecchio ...è difficile che possa andare avanti...anche perche il cliente non sa dirminiente che possa aiutarmi ...  :Crying or Very sad:   quello che ho ..sono tanti ip ..ma le passwd sono tutte sballate....

Ps...er vecchio sistemista non mi dice niente...dice che non si ricorda ecc...vabuo...mo provo a vedere se risolovo ....poi ve faccio sapere..

----------

## gutter

Un problema un thread. 

Apri un altro thread per il problema del recupero della password di root.

----------

## rota

bella...il probblema della passwd di root lo risolta costringendo l'azienda a fare pressione all vecchio sistemista. ecc

cosi non ho dovuto perdere tempo.

Allora torniamo all cluster HA.

In poche parole sto server viene usato per gestire un database dove gestisce un programma in php , per adesso il server è in debian..pero quando proporo all cliente il doppio server ci butto sopra la gentoo  :Cool:   ( dimenticavo il server deve essere attivo 24h su 24h.)

Cmq piu guide mi consigliate meglio è tanto cio tutto il mese per leggermele...( possibilmente in italiano...)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## tocas

Avevo tanti dubbi in merito, adesso un pò meno..... la cosa mi ha sempre incuriosito e interessato molto e voglio tentare qualche test con hw di recupero.

Comunque quì ho trovato una bella tesi di laurea... devo ancora finire la lettura ma ci dovrebbe essere tutto, ovviamente..... grazie a Gentoo e GNU/Linux.

http://www.gentoo.it/doc/HAcluster.pdf

--

----------

## rota

 :Very Happy:   grazzie...

----------

## Dr.Dran

Ciauz eh eh eh 

Ti do un indirizzo dove reperire informazioni che completano al guida che ti è stata fornita LinuxVirtualServer questo ti permetterà di fare delle scelte in base alle richieste del cliente e alla sue esigenze operative e di espandibilità.

Cheers

Franco

----------

## rota

 :Smile:   grazie..

allora col cliente siamo rimasti daccordo che si aggiunge il secondo serverino..

solo che solo uno è gentoo..l'altro è debian.e deve rimanere cosi come è .ecc

la fortuna mia è che il server dove si mette gentoo...è un server dedicato..

in poche parole il cliente vuole appogiars prendere in affitto un server ( telecom albacom ecc ) e montarci il server..

il cliente ma detto che abbiamo la possibilità di portare una nostra macchina cosi ci cegliamo noi l'hardware..

altrmienti dobiamo chiedere all provider se ci affitano un loro server.

vabuo ..visto che devo consigliare in ogni caso l'hardware mi potreste consigliare??? 

cosi almeno so che poi mi funziona sotto gentoo...

calcolate che sto server viene usato come server database ( postgresql) 

quello che serve a me è che io riesca a dire che tipo di hardware ci serve, che tipo di scheda di rete ci serve...la scheda video ...la ram ...se ci vogliono 2 alimentatori ..

piu informazioni riesco a dare piu il cliente è contento( calcolate che da quello che ho capito sto tipo me sta mettendo alla prova per vedere se gli so dire ste cose..perche lui in fatto di hardware ne capiscie piu di me ..  :Embarassed:  )

cosi poi posso incominciare a montare sto server...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

beh dunque se vuoi un consiglio eccolo qui:

- Metti + ram che puoi (da un Gbyte in su, però dipende dal numero di utenti che deve gestire e che tipo di transazioni che deve fare il server)

- Preferirei un Biproc rispetto a un singolo precessore, a meno che non si un dual-core (che è poi in modo simile equivalente ad un biproc)

- La velocità del proc è relativa, tieni conto del fatto che le prestazioni dipendono anche dalla scheda di rete e dai dischi, quindi preferisci un Glan rispetto a una ethernet 10/100

- Come dischi, bene se vuoi delle performance scegli dischi scsi e se vuoi sicurezza scegli un bel controller Raid HW (suggerisci un bel RAID5) così dormi sogni tranquilli. In alternativa un pò meno esoso utilizza un controller 3ware e dischi sata.

Beh questo grossomodo è l'offerta che puoi dare per un server entry-level, chiaramente se vuole risparmiare fagli presente che un minimo la prestazioni si degradano e quindi fagli valutare se per risparmiare 100/500 € e rischiare con un raid SW ne vale la pena.

Beh questa è una dritta molto raffazzonata, poi vedi tu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rota

m..potresti darmi piu informazioni tecniche ??

che ne so che processore mettere ( pentium, amd ecc) che modello di ram ....

poi non ho capito 

 *Quote:*   

> se vuoi delle performance scegli dischi scsi e se vuoi sicurezza scegli un bel controller Raid HW

 

devo mettere tutte è 2??

oppute basta solo controller RAID HW ??'

cmq se invece volessi comprare un serverino gia pronto cosa posso consigliare???

io pensavo a un serverino tipo questo

http://www.uniques.ro/images/servers/server_UN2_3.png

pero non so che prendere..

pensavo di andatre sui siti IBM HP ASUS....e vedere se anno quello che mi serve...

PS..dimenticavo di dirve che devo anche trovare una soluzzione per il beckup ...e quindi non so che tipo di HardwAre è consigliato, è dimenticavo che il server deve rimanere attivo 24h su 24h

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate l'OT ...

Non vorrei sembrare cinico ma se vuoi che facciamo il tuo lavoro al posto tuo poi ci passi anche il tuo stipendio ?

Se tu non sai dove andare a parare ti sembra corretto verso il tuo cliente recuperare un po' di informazioni su un forum ?

Ok, che qui c'è gente esperta ma in genere viene pagata per le proprie consulenze, tu adesso vorresti che qualcuno ti facesse una consulenza gratis in modo che poi tu possa rigirarla al cliente per guadagnare ?

Non mi sembra bello ne simpatico ne onesto  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

WOW, beh dunque i miei erano solo consigli indicativi, ma comunque come tipologia di processori io starei su AMD Opteron.

Come secondo punto consiglierei l'utilizzo di un controller RAID hardware SCSI e quindi l'uso di relativi dischi scsi.

Beh dunque se vuoi già una soluzione pre-realizzata io starei su IBM o HP ed eventualmente valuta anche i contratti di assistenza che ti fanno sull'hardware che sono molto validi (inoltre ti scgraveresti di una bega non da poco :d)

Come soluzione di backup potresti valutare 2 alternative:

- 1° soluzione Compri una unità DAT SCSi esterna e la colleghi al server e poi con degli scritp (tipo con un tar o altro fai dei backup regolari)

- 2° soluzione prendi un computer da 2 soldi ci installi bacula e fai i backup dei dati su quel computer e poi magari ci installi o un mastarizzatore DVD

  o una unità DAT.

La seconda ti permette eventualmente una sicurezza in + nel senso che il pc può essere inserito anche in un ufficio diverso e quindi se dovesse andare a fuoco la sala server comunque il backup potrebbe essere al sicuro... (è una esagerazione ma comunque... è meglio essere prudenti e poi con il tipo ci fai anche una bella figura perchè proponendogli varie soluzioni gli metti in evidenza i Point of Failure che possono intercorrere)

Beh del resto non so che altri consigli poterti dare, il fatto è che non conoscendo il cliente non voglio spingere su configurazioni che magari sarebbero esose o inopportune, comunque i server IBM e HP sono perfettamente compatibili con Gentoo o con qualsiasi altra distribuzione Linux.

Cheers

Franco

EDIT: quoto Kernel78 è per quello che insomma sono stato generico, inoltre i miei consigli li puoi reperire anche da fonti come Hardware upgrade e altro... e dipende sempre dal cliente che hai di fronte e quanto vuole investire, una soluzione come la tua può andare dai qualche migliaio di euri a cifre + che spropositate: insomma non si può pretendere di trovare soluzioni così generiche che vadano bene per tutti, insomma un sistemista bravo è paragonabile ad un sarto, ti disegna la rete su mi sura secondo le specifiche del cliente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusate l'OT ...
> 
> *
> 
> Non mi sembra bello ne simpatico ne onesto 

 

pensa anche alla figura di m**** che potresti fare col cliente,

sbandierare ai quattro venti: cosa fa, le sue problematica ed altre

informazioni sensibili (non tue) potrebbe causarti problemi,

dopotutto questo è un forum pubblico ed accessibile a tutti

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sembrare cinico ma se vuoi che facciamo il tuo lavoro al posto tuo poi ci passi anche il tuo stipendio ?
> 
> Se tu non sai dove andare a parare ti sembra corretto verso il tuo cliente recuperare un po' di informazioni su un forum ?
> 
> Ok, che qui c'è gente esperta ma in genere viene pagata per le proprie consulenze, tu adesso vorresti che qualcuno ti facesse una consulenza gratis in modo che poi tu possa rigirarla al cliente per guadagnare ?
> ...

 

permettimi anche di dire una cosa... un conto è chiedere consiglio, ben altra cosa è chiedere tutto.

qui c'è gente che si è fatta il mazzo tanto per studiare certe cose e in alcuni casi per ottenere certificazioni. chi vuole essere all'altezza non ha altro da fare che seguire la stessa strada: studiare, studiare, studiare.

farsi fare il lavoro dagli altri non è dignitoso per te e non è rispettoso degli altri.

----------

## lavish

Noi moderatori abbiamo deciso di chiudere questo thread perchè pensiamo che non sia corretto proporre ripetutamente al forum, problematiche riguardanti questioni lavorative, abusando spesso della pazienza e della disponibilità di altri utenti.

In sostanza, quello che ti è stato detto da Kernel78, Dr.Dran, X-Drum, k.gothmog ha trovato in noi totale condivisione e ti invitiamo a farne tesoro per i post futuri.

A titolo personale inoltre, vorrei farti notare come siano stati tutti molto cortesi, anche di fronte a post che erano totalmente OT con l'intento iniziale del thread e in gran parte sconclusionati (non parlo solo di questo thread, ma anche dei precedenti)

Questo forum è un ottimo strumento per tutti noi, ma usarlo quotidianamente come pentola magica dalla quale ricavare soluzioni a tutti i nostri problemi (soprattutto se fanno parte dell'ambito lavorativo) non è corretto verso chi ha studiato per avere le stesse informazioni

----------

